
Franklin an open source DNA sequence annotation tool in React - jmaupetit
https://tailordev.fr/blog/2016/06/09/le-lab-3-franklin-dna-sequence-annotation-tool/
======
brudgers
Demo:
[https://franklin.lelab.tailordev.fr/](https://franklin.lelab.tailordev.fr/)

Repository:
[https://github.com/TailorDev/franklin/](https://github.com/TailorDev/franklin/)

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jmaupetit
Thanks for your support!

